# White widow



## Marywanna (Jun 30, 2006)

if anyone has grown white widow..what would you say about it?


----------



## skunk (Jul 3, 2006)

the best there is period.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 3, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> the best there is period.


I like that about you skunk. You don't mince words man!

Hahahahahaaha

The Widow is definitely one way to get stoned real fast. With all the other strains out there now that are WW mixes, it's hard for me to decide what the best is.

I think the Widow is the best of the white strains so far.


----------



## skunk (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks stoney i would like to try the diff one day between organic soil grown and hydro myself.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 3, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> thanks stoney i would like to try the diff one day between organic soil grown and hydro myself.


You let me know when you're ready to build that 4 tub unit in the DIY area. I'll help you with anything you don't understand. I'm not the best instruction writer, that's for sure.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 4, 2006)

Marywanna said:
			
		

> if anyone has grown white widow..what would you say about it?


*Whats up Marywanna. We are growing some right now and have grown it before. May i say it's some of the best bud i have ever smoked. It has great expansion, good taste, and 2 bongs hits will keep ya high for hours.  *


----------



## RedandWhite (Jul 4, 2006)

I've done WW four times.

Great weed, gets you plenty high, yield was good, but I didn't think the tastes was that great. It definately has it's own, distinct, taste- which isn't bad, but I've certainly done grows that were just as potent with better taste.

Everyone has their own preferences. You just have to find yours.

Good luck.


----------



## skunk (Jul 4, 2006)

red and white if you grew something more potent than ww then someone lied to you when they gave you the seeds. unless it was true g13 which i dought.because ww is truly the 2nd potent marijuana strain in the world today judging by its thc content . stoney whats up. oh my god 4 tub unit already sounds too complicated for me lol.nah i really just dont have room until i get the 4 kids out the house lol. BRO. G . 2 hitter quiter for me too but i could deal with 1.


----------



## Hick (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm with rednwhite on the flavor issue, fer sure. I didn't care for the..._medicinal_.. taste at all. I grew it twice indoors and twice out. The yeild was good, potency good, but the flavor reeeally lacked, IMHO>


----------



## skunk (Jul 4, 2006)

hick tell your ol lady to get her a-- of the balcony.lol.


----------



## Marywanna (Jul 4, 2006)

yea i just bought some RoX from paradise seeds on seedboutique.com ...ever had it..my friend grew it with a hps indoor and he got 500 grams off 1 plant..he grew 2 and got 1000


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 4, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> I'm with rednwhite on the flavor issue, fer sure. I didn't care for the..._medicinal_.. taste at all. I grew it twice indoors and twice out. The yeild was good, potency good, but the flavor reeeally lacked, IMHO>


After a full cure by you, the stuff tasted medicinal? Isn't that weird? It tasted "potent" to me. Just has that smell and taste that says "Bring on the colors, I'm ready to party". After all these years, my favorite smell in the world is a baggie full of Columbian Brown. God! That's like a fine cigar type smell to me. The high is only so-so, so I like the stuff that knocks you down and thanks you for the ride to the floor.

I'll worry about taste after I'm crawling on the tiles. Ha!


----------



## Hick (Jul 5, 2006)

well hell stoney', I'm not the best at describing tastes, aroma, ect. "Medicinal, solvent, chemical" may be more appropriate, I dunno. But flavor has always been a priority in my garden. If "I" don't care for the taste, it doesn't stay long in my stable. There is abolutely nothing about WW that I consider "inferior" other than flavor. It just simply doesn't appeal to me. Obviously, a lot of people out there like it though. It's a simple matter of opinion, I don't like the taste of "Sushi" either..


----------



## RedandWhite (Jul 5, 2006)

Skunk-
The WW I've done was from Dutch Passion. The Sensitron from Almighty Seeds (half Jack Herer, half Sensi Star) was more potent, but their both good.  I've grown both strains four times each now. Maybe DP DID lie, but I doubt it.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 5, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> I don't like the taste of "Sushi" either..


          

Blasphemy! OMG!

Hey that's cool man, more sushi for me!

I guess I'm just weird man. I couldn't care less what weed tastes like, I only smoke it cause I like the high! Hell if it tasted like dog crap, I'd just use a chaser.

Hahahahahahahaahahahaha


----------



## RedandWhite (Jul 5, 2006)

Rotflmao!!!


----------



## skunk (Jul 16, 2006)

red and white what type  of high are you calling more potent? if its body high i would accept that because ww i believe has a low cbn and cbn content but makes up for it with the thc content . according to every high times magazine also every coffee shop that i have observed ww is the #1 rated in the thc content and has won more cannabis cups than any other strain. that is why i think something is fishy about where you purchased your seeds . but anyway im with stoneybud on that 1 i dont really care what it taste like as long as im stoned but i wouldnt go as far as dog crap  though.


----------



## RedandWhite (Jul 17, 2006)

By "more potent" I meant that it ***** me up more and for a longer period of time.

I definately dug the WW, I just prefer the Sensitron. Everyone has their own preferences, I guess that's what makes the world go 'round.


----------



## schlendrake (Dec 29, 2006)

Thats all I smoked and grew for the past year and I really enjoy it. Friends that try it for the first time are useually laid out flat for 4-6 hours and I can't help but say I told ya so. It truely is some of the best smoke I've had.


----------



## aprilia (Dec 30, 2006)

How does White Russian fair? It is a WW/AK-47 mix. I picked up ten beans, germed three, two girls and one Boris who has been relocated to the sperm bank on the third floor. Other then some bagseed that is almost finished the WR is my first indoor grow.


----------

